# Wifi Icon



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

The Wifi icon in the task bar (attachment) usually stayed solid with 5 bars, but after a Windows 8.1 reinstall the Wifi icon fluctuates up to 5 bars when i open a web page and down even to two bars when no web page is open. The Wifi signal is quite good at the moment but at times i do get drop outs. I have a TP Link WN8200ND USB adapter and sometimes the computer is unable to recognize it and i have to unplug it and replug to get connection again. I`ve update the appropriate drivers uninstalled and reinstalled but no change. Somebody who knows please?:smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the most recent Driver Download for TL-WN8200ND V1 - Welcome to TP-LINK
Adjust the antennae for best signal. Move computer or adapter closer to WiFi router.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

After the clean install of 8.1....did you install all the necessary drivers for your system? It's mandatory to do so for correct hardware/OS functionality. If your just using the windows 8.1 generic drivers for the system to include the USB dongle, this might explain your issue. 

Although windows 8/8.1 is pretty intuitive about retrieving the latest drivers through the windows update process. Have you checked for updates through windows?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Download the most recent Driver Download for TL-WN8200ND V1 - Welcome to TP-LINK
> Adjust the antennae for best signal. Move computer or adapter closer to WiFi router.


The adapter driver i updated is the latest from TP Link. Not possible to relocate computer.:smile:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> After the clean install of 8.1....did you install all the necessary drivers for your system? It's mandatory to do so for correct hardware/OS functionality. If your just using the windows 8.1 generic drivers for the system to include the USB dongle, this might explain your issue.
> 
> Although windows 8/8.1 is pretty intuitive about retrieving the latest drivers through the windows update process. Have you checked for updates through windows?


Have installed the latest driver for the adapter. Will look into the the necessary drivers for Windows 8.1. Thanks.:smile:


----------

